# Hide From Polystyrene Quavers



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

As title states, this is a hide made from the packing chips. 

1st I made a cardboard form to lay the "quavers" over. Then stuck them together over the former with PVA.










When dry, remove carefully from card and it should look like this 











Coat in tile grout and sprinkle with dry peat

















When dry coat with PVA to seal. Adding more of whatever you think it needs to get the desired effect










And there we have it, a completed home made hide made from poly quavers. Pity I dont have a use for it,,,lol...ebay maybe,,lol


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

that looks really good.
keep it,you never know when it wil come in handy.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Its the boredom that makes me make useless things,,lol. 
I have done pics of a small backdrop for a glass tank. I'll post tomorrow or sometime soon. I'm also in the process of making a large corner fitting hide for my corn. I am still in the shape forming stage so I have no idea how its goin to look yet. Pics are being taken at all the key stages though.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i've just finished my new hides today,and they are drying,
i'd like to make more,and in some different shapes,
i took pics too,so i can remember how i did it.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll show u mine if u show me urs,,fnar fnar,,:lol2:


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

are you sure ?:blush:


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

that looks great! I'd never have thought of that!:notworthy:
It looks a lot like cork bark which I know is mega expensive!


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Cheers..:blush:


----------

